# The Dangerous Dogs Act and Controlling Your Dog in Public



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a little video I've made as part of the puppy classes we are going to start running soon. Thought it would be useful for new dog owners to understand what the legal landscape is around dogs (which can be a little weird at times). Please feel free to share it, if not to scare people into getting their dogs trained to be polite in public then at least for a chuckle at the expense of politics and the idiosyncrasies of dog legislation.

Ash.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

God save the Queen ... and England


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

As crazy as things appear here in the US, I am so glad this is my home.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

making someone worries...oh my, some people are just scared of any dog.....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

trcy said:


> making someone worries...oh my, some people are just scared of any dog.....


One of the trainers in the club we go to confessed to being terrified of my GSD. I noticed little things like her asking me to hold the treat while working my dog on the wobble board while doing it for the others no problem. I know a lot of people will say their dog is nice, don't bite, etc... But Tuke truly is a soft tempered dog. I would hope it would take more than just someone's active imagination to condemn a dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't agree with the guidelines of what is "dangerous/out of control" but I do like that they have tough penalties for the owners!
Perhaps if we had tougher penalties for the owners we would have fewer problems here. Many get off with a slap on the list and simply turn around and get another dog.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

@Vislor - Great video. Good quality, very informative and entertaining! Best of luck with the upcoming dog training.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I just add that just because a dog is on a leash, that does NOT mean it's controlled. (Speaking from a poor experience)!

BTW, I love all of your videos!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Nigel said:


> One of the trainers in the club we go to confessed to being terrified of my GSD. I noticed little things like her asking me to hold the treat while working my dog on the wobble board while doing it for the others no problem.


She's in the wrong business.


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just hope they never decide to stick GSD's on that ridiculous list. In Germany they've banned Rottweilers in certain regions. Rottweilers! Banned! In Germany!!!!


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

So sorry that things have gone they way they have in England. I hope you get your rights back some day.


----------

